# ext3 group descriptors corrupted

## EASYdoor

```
EXT3-fs error (device ide1(22,67)): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0

not in group (block 4294967295)! EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted !

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1, or too many mounted file

systems

```

This is what i get when i've successfully backed up my /root part over the network with nc...

the part that i've backued up was smaller than this one...so it should work, is this normal?

i've run fsck.ext3 -y /dev/hd3 well se

----------

## aidy

I know nothing about these things, but there is the fsck utily for filesystem problems?

----------

## EASYdoor

i ran fsck.ext3 -y /dev/hd3 and its runnind for 2 hours already?!?! wtf?!?!

```
*** ext journal has been deleted - filesystem in now ext2 only ***
```

anyone seen this before?

----------

## aidy

LOL!

But I guess there's a way to make a new one... I'll look for it.

----------

## aidy

Well, you only need to do this: tune2fs -j [partition]

----------

## EASYdoor

does tune2fs -j /some/part keep the data safe on that partition???

i cannot afford any further data los

----------

## aidy

Of course it does!

----------

## EASYdoor

ok so last time i did the dd over network everything got screwed up, this time im using conv=sync,noerror command, does anyone know if thih makes sense only on both sides, because when i did dd backup over network i didn't use the conv=sync, noerror command, cause i didn't know 4 it...so if i apply conv conmmand does it matter?

no matter the conv command i think i'll have to deal with ext3 errors upon mounting disk again, so any suggestions?!?

----------

## EASYdoor

i'm trying to figure this out for 2 days now....

what i have: boot.gz & image.gz (boot & root parttion that i have to recover) i have the fdisk -l /dev/hda list of my previous system.

now i did the exact partitioning as before only + 2 blocks, because dd says it's out of space....but it's the same geometry as before...strange

so right now i've run the dd with conv command, hoping that it will work,...but i'm still suspicious the ext3 group error....did i miss here sth???

----------

